
Moebius and the Key of Dreams - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/10/21/moebius-and-the-key-of-dreams/
======
aresant
If you are interested in moebius start with his amazing collaboration with
jodorowsky "the incal" \- art and story are incredibly rich and unique scifi.

~~~
Apofis
And if interested in Jodorowsky and Moebius, watch Jodorowsky's Dune.
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1935156/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1935156/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1)

------
pvaldes
I remember as a really weird moment the first time I opened a Moebius book.
Starwatcher, I think. It was like to discovering feet traces in the low tide
one morning, realizing after some years that your small private island is not
entirely uninhabited. That there are other.

Not all that Moebius created is equally palatable and I'm not very fond of
Jodorowsky's work in any case. Probably because I was much more interested in
the technique and small imperfections of the pictures, the blurred line
showing a patch of paper cut and pasted over failed areas that must be redone
again, the chalk scratches adding lights...

